# Scala-Programm mit Netbeans compilieren



## maschl (22. Apr 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe das Scala-Plugin in Netbeans installiert und kann auch ein neues Scala-Projekt erzeugen. Wenn ich jedoch mein allererstes Programm ("Hello World") laufen lassen will, bekomme ich die folgende Fehlermeldung:
You must set SCALA_HOME or environment property and append "-J-Dscala.home=scalahomepath"
property to the end of "netbeans_default_options" in NetBeansInstallationPath/etc/ netbeans.conf        to point to  Scala installation directory.
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)
Die netbeans.conf Datei habe ich gefunden - wo aber ist der "scalahomepath" ? Mein Betriebssystem ist Linux Mint. 
Für ein wenig Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## maschl (22. Apr 2014)

Inzwischen habe ich noch selber probiert und Scala installiert. Es passiert jetzt anscheinend ein wenig mehr. Ich bekomme aber die Fehlermeldung:
deps-jar:
/home/michael/entwicklung/scala/ScalaApplication1/nbproject/build-impl.xml:405: The following error occurred while executing this line:
/home/michael/entwicklung/scala/ScalaApplication1/nbproject/build-impl.xml:238: Unknown target 'jvm-1.8'
BUILD FAILED (total time: 0 seconds)
(mit der jvm-1.8 laufen alle Java-Programme, einschl. Javafx)
Was muß ich noch configurieren, damit es läuft??


----------

